# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Συνδεση θερμοσιφωνα με πριζα

## turboallani

Καλησπερα προχθες συνδεσα εναν θερμοσιφωνα 60 λιτρων και 4KW(νομιζω 4000watt ) με αρκετα χοντρη μπαλατεζα αλλα μετα απ 5-10 λ λειτουργιας μου εριξε την ασφαλεια στον πινακα..χωρις ομως να ριξει ουτε το ρελε ουτε να καψει τιποτα...(καλωδιο. πριζα κλπ )
Γινεται καπως να το συνδεσω με την πριζα ? π.χ αν βαλω μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια ?
ακουω προτασεις...γιατι πρεπει να βρω εναν τροπο να συνδεσω το θερμοσιφωνα
Υ.Γ παλατεζα χρησιμοποιω διοτι ειναι σε αποθηκη πανω απ το σπιτι μου...

----------


## DIATHERM

σε τι ασφαλεια ειναι η γραμμη του θερμοσιφωνα...?
ειναι διπολικη c25 ?

----------


## bouklas22

για σου φίλε μου άκου τώρα τι γίνεται...το θερμοσίφωνο κανονικά  χρειάζεται σύνδεση κατευθείαν με τον πινάκα γιατί χρειάζεται καλώδιο 3χ4( δηλαδή καλώδιο με 3 κλώνους ουδέτερο,γιωση,φάση με διάμετρο το καθένα 4 χιλιοστών..) και 20αμπερ ασφάλεια...εσύ τον έβαλες στην πρίζα που συνήθως έχουν πιο λεπτά καλώδια όπως 3χ1,5  και στην καλύτερη αν είναι ενισχυμένη 3χ2,5 όποτε είσαι τυχερός που δεν άρπαξες καμιά φωτιά μην τον ξανά βάλεις στην πρίζα μπορεί να έχεις σοβαρά προβλήματα. Όποτε το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις (και το σωστό) είναι να τραβήξεις μια καινούρια γραμμή από τον πινάκα σου μόνο για το θερμοσίφωνο με το καλώδιο που σου ανέφερα..ξεχασα να σου πω οτι αν βελεις απλα μια μεγαλύτερη ασφαλείς τότε δεν την γλιτώνεις την φωτιά διότι η ασφάλεια θα αντέχει το φορτίο και δεν θα πέφτει άλλα τα καλώδια της πρίζας δεν θα αντέξουν για πολύ με αποτέλεσμα να λιώσουν και να πάρουν φωτιά...

----------


## turboallani

Oχι φιλε μου Β16  ειναι μπορω να κανω κατι ? 
ΦΙλε bouklas22 και η παλατεζα πουθ εβαλα εχει φαση ουδετερο και γειωση και ηταν χοντη τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι οσο λες...
Γινεται να το συνδεσω καπως μεσω παλατεζας οσο το δυνατον ασφαλεστερα ? η' ειναι μονοδρομος το να το βαλω κατευθειαν στον πινακα  κ πως θα γινει αυτο αφου απεχει 20 μετρα ?

----------


## bouklas22

με τα 20 μετρά δεν έχει πρόβλημα είναι μικρή απόσταση και αφού τραβάς που τραβάς την παλαντεζα στην πρίζα γιατί να μην το πας κατευθείαν στον πινάκα σε μια δικιά του ασφάλεια να ξεμπερδευειες και να έχει το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο ....τώρα η ασφάλεια που λες είναι ικανοποιητικη άλλα  αυτυ η ασφάλεια αφου καταλήγει σε πρίζα σίγουρα εχει κι άλλα φορτία απάνω της όπως κι άλλες πρίζες.. με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει η ασφάλεια. όσο για την παλαντεζα αν είναι εμπορείου δεν θα ξεπερνά σίγουρα 3χ2,5χιλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> εχει φαση ουδετερο και γειωση και ηταν χοντη τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι οσο λες...


Για να δεις πόσο είναι ένα 4άρι , πάρε ένα καλαμάκι του φραπέ ... τόσο χοντρό είναι το ένα !




> Γινεται να το συνδεσω καπως μεσω παλατεζας οσο το δυνατον ασφαλεστερα ? η' ειναι μονοδρομος


Όχι μονόδρομος αλλά αδιέξοδο ! ακόμα και αν φανταστείς ότι επιτέλους "κατάφερες" να βάλεις 4 άρια στην μπαλαντέζα , με τίποτα δεν αντέχουν οι μπρίζες (βύσματα) της μπαλαντέζας (εξέτασε τώρα και την μπαλαντέζα μπορεί να έχεις πρόβλημα εκεί τώρα στα δικά του καλώδια )

----------


## turboallani

Καταρχιν εκανα λαθος ειναι Β16 η ασφαλεια και δευτερον η παλατεζα ειναι στο μπαλκονι και απ κει φευγει γι την αποθηκη γι αυτο και δεν την εβαλα στον πινακα..
γιατι δεν μπορω να χω καλωδια μεσα στο σπιτι..καπως αλλιως γινεται ?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Η γνώμη μου για να είσαι εσύ ασφαλής και να μην πάρεις φωτιά είναι να πάρεις κατευθείαν από τον πίνακα. Οι μπρίζες αντέχουν 10-16 ampere και έχουν 1,5αρι ή 2,5 αρι καλώδιο ενώ το θερμοσίφωνο τραβάει νομίζω 20 ampere και θέλει 4άρι καλώδιο.

----------


## her

σωστα σου λενε ο κωστας και ο πετρος. θα παρεις καμια φωτια.

----------


## FILMAN

Καμιά φωτιά δεν παίρνεις αν η ασφάλεια στον πίνακα είναι σωστή για τα καλώδια που αναχωρούν, και αν οι διάφορες συνδέσεις και επαφές του κυκλώματος είναι καθαρές και σφικτές.

Η Β16 δεν έπρεπε να πέφτει με 4kW θερμοσίφωνα, εκτός αν τροφοδοτεί ταυτόχρονα και άλλες συσκευές ή είναι εκτεθειμένη σε πηγές θερμότητας ή στον ήλιο. Αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό, δοκίμασε να την αλλάξεις με μια ίδια καινούρια ασφάλεια.

Επίσης σιγουρέψου ότι η πρίζα και το φις που χρησιμοποιείς είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, το μέταλλο των πόλων και των επαφών να είναι στιλπνό, χωρίς οξειδώσεις ή άλλες ακαθαρσίες, π.χ. λάσπες, μπογιές, κ.λ.π., και το κούμπωμα του φις στην πρίζα είναι σφιχτό. Αυτά είναι πολύ σημαντικά, διαφορετικά η πρίζα και το φις θα υπερθερμανθούν και θα λιώσουν. Εδώ είναι που κινδυνεύεις από φωτιά.

Εφόσον η ασφάλεια είναι 16Α το καλώδιο δεν χρειάζεται να είναι 4mm2, μπορεί να είναι και 2.5mm2.

----------


## georged30

*Watts calculation* 			The the power P in watts (W) is equal to the voltage V in volts  			(V) times the current I in amps (A):
 
P=220X16= 3520WATT Άρα καλά κάνει και πέφτει η ασφάλεια γιατί δεν αντέχει τα 4000 WATTS

----------


## nyannaco

Γιώργο σωστά ξεκινάς με τον υπολογισμό της ισχύος, απλά κάτι που πολύς κόσμος δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει είναι ότι εδώ και κάμποσα χρόνια η τάση του δικτύου είναι 230V, όχι 220V.
Αρα 230V x 16Α  = 3680W ονομαστική ισχύς από 16άρα ασφάλεια. Αν πάμε ανάποδα, 4000W / 230V = 17.39A, ένταση στην οποία πιθανότατα δεν θα πέσει ποτέ η 16Α ασφάλεια, αλλά τόσο η ασφάλεια όσο και η γραμμή, αλλά και η πρίζα και το φις (που κατά κανόνα είναι 16άρια κι αυτά) θα λειτουργούν όλα στην τσίτα, και οι πιθανότητες υπερθέρμανσης είναι πολύ μεγάλες. Εν κατακλείδι, η μόνη σωστή από πλευράς ασφάλειας λύση είναι η αφιερωμένη γραμμή από τον πίνακα, με 20άρα ασφάλεια.
Οσον αφορά τη διατομή του καλωδίου, το 2.5mm² είναι οριακό για όδευση στον αέρα και με απόσταση μεταξύ αγωγών ίση με τη διάμετρό του (ονομαστικά 21Α φόρτιση), για εντοιχισμένο πάμε στα 4mm² για ασφαλή λειτουργία.

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι οι ασφάλειες των 16Α πέφτουν στα 16.01Α, σας λέω ότι αυτό είναι *ΛΑΘΟΣ.

*Στην πραγματικότητα (όσον αφορά τις καμπύλες Β, C και D), μπορούν να μην πέφτουν *ποτέ ακόμα και αν κανείς τραβάει συνεχώς 1.45 φορές το ονομαστικό ρεύμα, που για 16άρα ασφάλεια είναι 16 * 1.45 = 23.2Α*, ενώ δεν θα πέσουν* σίγουρα ποτέ αν το ρεύμα είναι έως και 1.13 φορές**το ονομαστικό ρεύμα, που για 16άρα ασφάλεια είναι 16 * 1.13 = 18.1Α*.

Ο θερμοσίφωνας των 4kW τραβάει στα 230V μόνο 4000 / 230 = 17.4Α που είναι λιγότερα από τα 18.1Α, πόσο μάλλον από τα 23.2Α.

Τα καλώδια των 2.5mm2 *αντέχουν* στα παραπάνω ρεύματα γι' αυτό και συνοδεύονται από τις ασφάλειες που τα επιτρέπουν. Δεν ασφαλίζονται με 16Α ασφάλειες που επιτρέπουν συνεχόμενα 23.2Α ενώ αντέχουν μόνο ως 16Α, αλλά ενώ αντέχουν ως και 23.2Α. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν περιμένει κανείς ένα καλώδιο υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες να είναι παγωμένο, αλλά όχι ότι δεν θα πιάνεται κιόλας.

----------


## east electronics

Αρχικα θα παρακαλουσα την διαχειριση να κανει παρατηρηση στον χρηστη Filman  μια και αυτο που προτεινει ειναι εναντια σε καθε κανονισμο ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ . 


Για τον ανθρωπο που αρχισε το νημα 

εαν εχεις οικογενεια και παιδακια μην τον ακους τον ανθρωπο ειναι απλα ενας θεωρητικος τυπολατρης και με τετοιυ ειδους θεματα εχει κανει ανω κατω το φορουμ παραπανω απο 2-3 φορες .Ειναι απλα δεδομενο οτι η πριζα , η μπαλαντεζα  η κατι αλλο στην συνδεση θα παρει φωτια και μαζι με αυτο θα καεις εσυ η το σπιτι σου . 

Πιο αναλυτικα 

Αυτο που λεει για την ασφαλεια θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο 
Αυτο που λεει για το καλωδιο θεωρητικα επισης ειναι σωστο 
Στην πραξη επεμβαινει ο κανονισμος ο οποιος δεν ειναι θεωρητικος και λεει ρητα οτι το καλωδια ασφαλιζεται με 16Α 
Στην πραξη καμμια πριζα δεν μπορει να παρεχει 17 αμπερ συνεχομενα ακομα και αν στην θεωρια γραφει οτι ειναι max 16
Στην πραξη αντιστοιχα κανενα φις δεν μπορει να σηκωνει 17 Α συνεχομενα ακομα και αν στην θεωρια γραφει οτι ειναι max 16 

Σε ενα συστημα, που ξεκιναει απο πινακα με ασφαλεια 16 Α , ακολουθει μια γραμμη η οποια το πιθανοτερο να ειναι 3Χ1,5  αλλα και στην περιπτωση που ισως ειναι 3Χ2,5 σπανια αυτη ειναι κατ ευθειαν και ειναι πιθανον να τροφοδοτει και κατι αλλο ενδιαμεσα οπου τσπ εχει καποια μετρα καλωδιο καποιες πιθανες διακλδωσεις , μια συνδεση σε μια πριζα , μια συνδεση σε ενα φις και ξανα μια συνδεση στον θερμοσιφωνα 

Εκει που ποναει η εγκατασταση  ειναι στις συνδεσεις και οχι στις διατομες των καλωδιων  Τελικα το καλωδιο μπορει και να αντεξει ακομα και αν ζεσταθει αλλα η πριζα το φις η κατι αλλο θα παρει φωτια εγγυημενα ! Επισης ενας ακομα λογος οπου η συνδεση του θερμοσιφωνα οριζεται κατω απο συγκεκριμενο κανονισμο ειναι οτι ο θερμοστατης πρεπει για λογους ασφαλειας να διακοπτει την φαση και οχι τον ουδετερο .( εκτος εαν ειναι διπλης επαφης ) αλλα παρολα αυτα ο κανισμος ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΙ 

Θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι τουλαχιστον Filman ξανα μανα τα ιδια

----------


## FILMAN

> Αρχικα θα παρακαλουσα την διαχειριση να κανει παρατηρηση στον χρηστη Filman  μια και αυτο που προτεινει ειναι εναντια σε καθε κανονισμο


Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση, ήθελα να το ζητήσω κι εγώ αλλά βαριόμουνα.



> ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΥΛΑ .


Θεωρώ αυτονόητο βέβαια ότι δεν θα τολμήσεις να μην παραθέσεις το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα του κανονισμού στο *άμεσο* μέλλον...



> Για τον ανθρωπο που αρχισε το νημα 
> 
> εαν εχεις οικογενεια και παιδακια μην τον ακους τον ανθρωπο ειναι απλα ενας θεωρητικος τυπολατρης και με τετοιυ ειδους θεματα εχει κανει ανω κατω το φορουμ παραπανω απο 2-3 φορες .


Βέβαια, ο χαμός γίνεται πάντα όταν θα μπεις εσύ στο όποιο θέμα. Διότι μέχρι το ποστ #13 δεν βλέπω (δεν ξέρω μπορεί να είμαι τυφλός) να γίνεται κανένας χαμός.



> Πιο αναλυτικα 
> 
> Αυτο που λεει για την ασφαλεια θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο 
> Αυτο που λεει για το καλωδιο θεωρητικα επισης ειναι σωστο


Έτσι... Έχουμε λοιπόν πάλι τα ίδια: Αυτά που λέω είναι σωστά αλλά είναι λάθος...



> Στην πραξη επεμβαινει ο κανονισμος ο οποιος δεν ειναι θεωρητικος και λεει ρητα οτι το καλωδια ασφαλιζεται με 16Α


Ποιο καλώδιο; Το 1.5mm2; Αυτό ασφαλίζεται με 10Α (περισσότερα επ' αυτού παρακάτω). Με 16Α ασφαλίζεται το 2.5mm2. Αν είχες δυο όργανα που λέγονται μάτια (ή και ένα ακόμα) θα μπορούσες ίσως να δεις το συνημμένο στο #13 για να μάθεις (όχι, δεν είναι θανατηφόρο) από την ΑΒΒ - η οποία όσο νά 'ναι ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω από σένα (μια και σε αντίθεση με σένα φτιάχνει ασφάλειες) - ότι μια 16άρα ασφάλεια Β - C - D *επιτρέπει τη ροή ρευμάτων έως και 23.2Α χωρίς να πέφτει. Αυτό το ρεύμα λοιπόν ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ να περνάει από το καλώδιο που ακολουθεί το οποίο θα έχει διατομή 2.5mm2, μια και το καλώδιο αυτό ΣΩΣΤΑ ασφαλίζεται με την εν λόγω 16Α ασφάλεια...
*


> Στην πραξη καμμια πριζα δεν μπορει να παρεχει 17 αμπερ συνεχομενα ακομα και αν στην θεωρια γραφει οτι ειναι max 16
> Στην πραξη αντιστοιχα κανενα φις δεν μπορει να σηκωνει 17 Α συνεχομενα ακομα και αν στην θεωρια γραφει οτι ειναι max 16


Τότε μπορείς ελεύθερα να κάνεις καταγγελία στη legrand, στην ABB, στη GIRA, στη VIMAR και σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες κατασκευής διακοπτικού υλικού για την εγκληματική στάση τους, αφού διαθέτουν πρίζες που λένε 16Α οι οποίες - σύμφωνα με σένα πάντα - λιώνουν στα 17Α και κατά συνέπεια είναι ασύμβατες με τις 16άρες ασφάλειες που όπως είπαμε επιτρέπουν τη ροή ως και 23.2Α. Πρόσεξε μόνο μη μπερδευτείς και απευθυνθείς για την καταγγελία αυτή στους διαχειριστές του παρόντος φόρουμ. Σε βεβαιώνω με το χέρι τη φωτιά ότι είναι αναρμόδιοι για κάτι τέτοιο.



> Σε ενα συστημα, που ξεκιναει απο πινακα με ασφαλεια 16 Α , ακολουθει μια γραμμη η οποια το πιθανοτερο να ειναι 3Χ1,5


*Από αυτό και μόνο καταλαβαίνει κανείς πόσο άσχετος είσαι.* Ρώτησε όποιον θες τι καλώδιο ακολουθεί μετά από μια 16Α ασφάλεια (δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτήσεις ηλεκτρολόγο - μπορείς να ρωτήσεις και περιπτερά) να δούμε πόσοι θα σου πουν "1.5mm2". Αν από μια ασφάλεια 16Α φεύγει τέτοιο καλώδιο, τότε αυτός που το έκανε αυτό (αν κρίνω από το υφάκι σου εσύ αυτό το εφαρμόζεις συστηματικά) πρέπει να καταγγελθεί στις αρμόδιες αρχές ως εγκληματίας δεδομένου ότι το καλώδιο των 1.5mm2 *ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ*,όχι τα 16Α, *αλλά τα 23.2Α* που επιτρέπει η 16Α ασφάλεια... Γι' αυτό του βάζουν max. 10Α ασφάλεια σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό με τον οποίο είσαι ερωτευμένος και που τον εφαρμόζεις τυφλά δάσκαλε...



> αλλα και στην περιπτωση που ισως ειναι 3Χ2,5 σπανια αυτη ειναι κατ ευθειαν και ειναι πιθανον να τροφοδοτει και κατι αλλο ενδιαμεσα οπου τσπ εχει καποια μετρα καλωδιο καποιες πιθανες διακλδωσεις , μια συνδεση σε μια πριζα , μια συνδεση σε ενα φις και ξανα μια συνδεση στον θερμοσιφωνα 
> 
> Εκει που ποναει η εγκατασταση ειναι στις συνδεσεις και οχι στις διατομες των καλωδιων


Ώστε οι διακλαδώσεις και οι συνδέσεις γενικότερα στα μεγάλα ρεύματα απαγορεύονται. Δεν το ήξερα, ζητώ συγγνώμη.



> Τελικα το καλωδιο μπορει και να αντεξει ακομα και αν ζεσταθει αλλα η πριζα το φις η κατι αλλο θα παρει φωτια εγγυημενα !


Τώρα βέβαια αν κάποιος θέλει να μάθει τί πραγματικά συμβαίνει, μπορεί απλώς να διαβάσει την παράγραφο 3 στο ποστ #10...



> Επισης ενας ακομα λογος οπου η συνδεση του θερμοσιφωνα οριζεται κατω απο συγκεκριμενο κανονισμο ειναι οτι ο θερμοστατης πρεπει για λογους ασφαλειας να διακοπτει την φαση και οχι τον ουδετερο.


...το οποίο βέβαια σε μια καφετιέρα μας αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορους. *Ναι, είναι ασφαλώς προτιμότερο να διακόπτει την φάση*, αλλά και τον ουδέτερο να διακόψει πάλι θα σβήσει η αντίσταση. Επίσης μπορεί κανείς να σημαδέψει το φις ώστε να το βάζει πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο στην πρίζα ώστε η φάση να πηγαίνει εκεί που πρέπει.



> ( εκτος εαν ειναι διπλης επαφης )


Ασχετοσύνης συνέχεια... Ο θερμοστάτης διπλής επαφής κόβει και τους δυο πόλους *μόνο σε περίπτωση που ενεργοποιηθεί το σύστημα ασφαλείας του*, ενώ σε κανονική λειτουργία κόβει μόνο τον ένα (τη φάση). Αυτό φαίνεται βεβαίως και στο διάγραμμα που είναι σχεδιασμένο πάνω στο θερμοστάτη. Πρέπει βέβαια να έχει κανείς μάτια για να το δει, αλλιώς λέει ό,τι του έρθει στο κεφάλι...



> Θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι τουλαχιστον Filman ξανα μανα τα ιδια


Μπα, τα έχω ξεπεράσει αυτά...
*
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, περιμένω να δω το τμήμα του κανονισμού που απαγορεύει να συνδέουμε συσκευές 3 ... 4kW σε πρίζα*

----------


## moutoulos

Η θεωρία με την πράξη μερικές φορές απέχει τρομερά. Φίλιππε μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό που 
λες, εγώ όμως ανατρίχιασα με το που το διάβασα ..., και δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ξεζουμίσεις
την εγκατάσταση.

Σε μια ηλεκ εγκατάσταση, δεν τις "πίνουμε το αίμα" ΠΟΤΕ. Ίσα ίσα που κρατάμε κάποια
(παραπανίσια) όρια ασφαλείας. Όταν λέμε 16άρα, ακόμα και η απλή σούκο δεν μπορεί να 
δώσει πάνω απο 15-17Α. Αν τραβήξεις 16-17 συνεχόμενα πιθανών θα ζεματίσει σε κάποια
 ώρα. Αυτά τα λεω εμπειρικά (στην πράξη). Και αν έχεις και κινέζικες πρίζες κινδυνεύεις με 
φωτιά ...

Γιώργο ο θερμοσίφωνας δεν συνδέεται ΠΟΤΕ με πρίζα. Μη "σπας τις προδιαγραφές". Πάρε 
έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να τα δεί στην πράξη αυτά που λες, και να σου πεί. Να ξέρεις όμως θα 
σου πεί τροφοδότηση του θερμοσίφωνα, ... μέσα απο τον ηλεκ. πίνακα.

Το παρών το κλειδώνω, γιατί το θεωρώ τρομερά επικίνδυνο, να υλοποιηθεί απο αναρμόδιο 
άτομο (Γιώργο συγγνώμη).

----------

bolsevikos (09-10-14)

----------

